# Goffins and Sunny cuddlin' an preening



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

Cutie pies having some quality time


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What great pic's...two beautiful and very content looking bird's. Thank's for sharing them with us Jessie...


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Thank you for sharing! Especially the second photo is so adorable!


----------



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

They are such *****! My goffins has to be the most well tempered cockatoo in the world which is why I trust him with the other birds


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, those pics are so very sweet! It's great to see some interspecies love!


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

How cute! I love the first photo and your perches look super cool!


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I love the second picture. He seems to be saying, Aw come on, more please, don't stop.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Absolutely the cutest! *


----------



## Jessie (Apr 19, 2007)

He always does that Kate hehe, if he doesn't want to be taken out of the bird room he'll do that to say "no I don't wanna step up but scritch me, I'm cute", and whenever he wants a bird or person to pet him he'll put his head against them like that <3

Thanks I just used some safe branches from my yard and clipped them on top of the cage 

Thanks guys they are the cutest <3


----------

